# MEGA POLL : Who is your favorite Animal Crossing character ?



## Boccages (Sep 15, 2013)

I did not discriminate and all the villagers from all the Animal Crossing games are listed. Just as Dembonez19 is polling people on the desirability of each villager, I'm polling people on their favourite character. Please answer just once and think about it hard enough as only one answer is accepted.

Please click here to answer


----------



## Keen (Sep 15, 2013)

I voted. It was really a tough choice because I love quite a few of them so I picked one of my new favorites. 

Marina.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 15, 2013)

After 9 votes...


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't speak whatever language that is. v_v 
I don't understand what it's saying.
"Google Chrome"/ "Google Translate"
Yeah, that won't help when you have a Mac on Safari.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 15, 2013)

Tough choice, but I've got to say Sydney. I've come to like her a lot! I wasn't so sure of her at first, but I adore her now.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 15, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I can't speak whatever language that is. v_v
> I don't understand what it's saying.
> "Google Chrome"/ "Google Translate"
> Yeah, that won't help when you have a Mac on Safari.


The question is in English and all the villagers names are in English too 

Besides, I'm surprised you wouldn't recognize French... It's not Bulgarian for all that matters.


----------



## kraemerika (Sep 15, 2013)

I picked Graham... he was one of the original villagers I started with and he's always been a real pal.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 15, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> The question is in English and all the villagers names are in English too
> 
> Besides, I'm surprised you wouldn't recognize French... It's not Bulgarian for all that matters.



But it's not that, the next screen is highly confusing. I don't know if it went through or not. 
Plus, I take Spanish. The only easy-to-recognize language after Spanish is Italian.


----------



## Lin (Sep 15, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> But it's not that, the next screen is highly confusing. I don't know if it went through or not.
> Plus, I take Spanish. The only easy-to-recognize language after Spanish is Italian.



It went through if you pressed done I think... Also Spanish and French are super similar. I'm taking Spanish (lvl 2 right now) and French helps me so much in learning it. xD


----------



## beebs (Sep 15, 2013)

Zucker


----------



## Chu (Sep 15, 2013)

I voted Big Top. I love Marcel and Chrissy too! But Big Top is probably my favorite favorite. 

And about the French, about 1/3rd of the English language is actually derived from French so I personally feel like French was easier to learn than Italian or Spanish. But that's just me.


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 15, 2013)

I of course had to go with my sweetheart Rocco.
He has been my baby since the gamecube.


----------



## wotdafuq (Sep 15, 2013)

O'hare! He da best.


----------



## May (Sep 15, 2013)

I can not answer this question... it is impossible for me to pick one above everyone else.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2013)

Freya. Totally. Almost tied with Amelia.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 15, 2013)

Why the heck did you put a French poll on a ENGLISH website


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 15, 2013)

Oddly enough, my stupid Canadian keyboard switched to French mode while typing this. Haha.

Always and forever Bob. He was always so nice to me in Population Growing, and started my love for lazy villagers(considering that, to me, all the other personalities in PG treated your character like they were a toddler or had some sort of mental disability). Obtaining him has always been my goal for every single villager that I've played.


----------



## Lin (Sep 15, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> Oddly enough, my stupid Canadian keyboard switched to French mode while typing this. Haha.
> 
> Always and forever Bob. He was always so nice to me in Population Growing, and started my love for lazy villagers(considering that, to me, all the other personalities in PG treated your character like they were a toddler or had some sort of mental disability). Obtaining him has always been my goal for every single villager that I've played.



I picked Bob too and I totally agree with you! He was so nice to me in the Gamecube version so I miss him...  I actually do wish the characters who were meaner in past games would return more to their meaner selves though, as weird as it sounds it was part of my fascination of this game as a child. So many wonderful, nice, mean, sometimes scary characters that it was a magical world to be in. XD;


----------



## radical6 (Sep 15, 2013)

team tammy


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 15, 2013)

Can I view the results?


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 15, 2013)

I am unable to choose between Fang, Gaston, Agent S, and Lolly.  I'm just going to love them a bit more than the rest of my villagers who I already love a lot.


----------



## Bones (Sep 16, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Why the heck did you put a French poll on a ENGLISH website



The poll answers are in English, so who cares?


----------



## Zura (Sep 16, 2013)

1. Agent S!


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

wotdafuq said:


> O'hare! He da best.


I love O'Hare. I had to chose between him, Olive and Roald. Picked Olive cause she is MIA since the Gamecube build.


----------



## Laurina (Sep 16, 2013)

I had to chose Rolf. He was my starter way back in Gamecube and has been a starter/new villager in every game ever since (except for New Leaf, waiting patiently).
Almost chose Zell. He has quickly become my favorite villager that I've come across throughout New Leaf, so far.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Can I view the results?



Once we get to 100 votes, I'll post the results... 



traceguy said:


> Why the heck did you put a French poll on a ENGLISH website


----------



## clovetic (Sep 16, 2013)

fauna ftw


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

Who is Fauna ?


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 16, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Tough choice, but I've got to say Sydney. I've come to like her a lot! I wasn't so sure of her at first, but I adore her now.



Hi-five! I chose Sydney too ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



NouvelleOrange said:


> Who is Fauna ?



A Normal deer


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Sep 16, 2013)

Pompom is my bestie


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 16, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Once we get to 100 votes, I'll post the results...



Okay thanks. And BTW

Here you go:


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

That's quite a hush hush translation


----------



## AnimalLeila (Sep 16, 2013)

Toughie. Had to go for victoria! :3 Still love you Gaston!!!


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 16, 2013)

Vote for Blaire


----------



## Laudine (Sep 16, 2013)

Anicotti. As far as I know not many people like her, but I just can't have enough of her adorable smile >u<


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a very interesting poll yet even though we still lack 25 votes to get to 100 answers. It does not reflect what we see on the trading villager Plaza where some animals fetch crazy prices (always the same)...

Rosie and Julian, for exemple, don't even have one vote...


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sorry, but Julian. He's just too unique, and I love me some unicorns.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Sep 16, 2013)

Man... That was a tough one. There is way too much great Villagers to choose from.  *Pietro* got my vote though. Lovely little Clown Ram. Can we see the results soon? I am super curious now.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

Tough choice indeed  Only 15 votes to go before I publish the results.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

Can someone translate this and see if my vote went through? 
Merci d’avoir particip? ? ce sondage.
Maintenant, vous pouvez cr?er le v?tre. C'est gratuit, rapide et facile.

.-.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 16, 2013)

That was easy. It's definitely Kiki!


----------



## Boccages (Sep 16, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Can someone translate this and see if my vote went through?
> Merci d’avoir particip? ? ce sondage.
> Maintenant, vous pouvez cr?er le v?tre. C'est gratuit, rapide et facile.
> .-.



Thanks for participating to this poll.
Now you can create your own. It's free, quick and easy.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> Thanks for participating to this poll.
> Now you can create your own. It's free, quick and easy.



Ah, good. Thanks!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know WHAT you guys are having a hard time with. My favorite is set in stone. Put it on my tombstone. Yeah.


----------



## Dulcettie (Sep 16, 2013)

Genji.


----------



## Lin (Sep 16, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> I don't know WHAT you guys are having a hard time with. My favorite is set in stone. Put it on my tombstone. Yeah.



Who is eet? o-o


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> I don't know WHAT you guys are having a hard time with. My favorite is set in stone. Put it on my tombstone. Yeah.



A language I'm not familiar with.
-.-


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 16, 2013)

Fang!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 16, 2013)

Octavian. He's in my Wild World town. We have a personal bond, it's NOT because he's popular. Mint or Static would be runner-ups.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 17, 2013)

After exactly a 100 votes...


Fauna
6% 6
Blaire
5% 5
Bob
4% 4
Wolfgang
4% 4
Apollo
2% 2
Bones
2% 2
Chester
2% 2
Kiki
2% 2
Lucky
2% 2
Maple
2% 2
Marshal
2% 2
Nate
2% 2
Punchy
2% 2
Rolf
2% 2
Rosie
2% 2
Stitches
2% 2
Sydney
2% 2
Vladimir
2% 2
Agent S
1% 1
Anicotti
1% 1
Ankha
1% 1
Beau
1% 1
Big Top
1% 1
Boomer
1% 1
Bruce
1% 1
Butch
1% 1
Canberra
1% 1
Caroline
1% 1
Cheri
1% 1
Chevre
1% 1
Chico
1% 1
Dobie
1% 1
Erik
1% 1
Fang
1% 1
Felicity
1% 1
Freya
1% 1
Genji
1% 1
Goldie
1% 1
Graham
1% 1
Gruff
1% 1
Kitt
1% 1
Kyle
1% 1
Lobo
1% 1
Lolly
1% 1
Marcel
1% 1
Marina
1% 1
Merengue
1% 1
Mitzi
1% 1
Moe
1% 1
Nana
1% 1
O'Hare
1% 1
Octavian
1% 1
Olive
1% 1
Pango
1% 1
Peanut
1% 1
Pekoe
1% 1
Phoebe
1% 1
Pietro
1% 1
Pompom
1% 1
Purrl
1% 1
Ricky
1% 1
Rocco
1% 1
Roscoe
1% 1
Rowan
1% 1
Tammy
1% 1
Tucker
1% 1
Tutu
1% 1
Victoria
1% 1
Walker
1% 1
Zell
1% 1
Zucker
1% 1

Keep on voting for those that still haven't.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 17, 2013)

Does it reflect what you thought would be the common answer?


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

No julian? Hmm. Its interesting, but we need more votes :c


----------



## Boccages (Sep 17, 2013)

yup we do !

You can publicize this poll on other forums if you want to !


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't suppose we can ever see the results unless you show us? No way to let us all see the results whenever?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 17, 2013)

I voted for Dobie :3 he was my first islander from the GC game and he was my favorite villager. I wish he would come back!


----------



## Boccages (Sep 17, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I don't suppose we can ever see the results unless you show us? No way to let us all see the results whenever?



You suppose right. There doesn,t seem to be a link I can provide you guys


----------



## Boccages (Sep 17, 2013)

Well after 100 votes, it still tallies the votes, but I'm obliged to pay to consult the stats... surveymonkey sucks.


----------



## acnlbeast101 (Sep 22, 2013)

PUNCHY bearold grizzly Kat yeah those r my favorite


----------



## AliceAndBeanie (Oct 20, 2013)

*So close!*



Dulcettie said:


> Genji.


Oooh, Genji for me is SUCH a close second! My favourite is Puddles. I can't stand Gabi though


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Diana. Love her to bits.


----------



## Coolio15 (Oct 20, 2013)

I voted for Soleil, she has been my new favorite ever since New Leaf came out.


----------



## Emily (Oct 20, 2013)

I voted Mitzi<3 Siamese cats like omg :x


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 20, 2013)

Went with Vladimir, like others like Kiki and Gladys but Vladimir shares my birthday and he's in my town atm.

He was in my City Folk town from the beginning, and he was in my New Leaf town too!


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 20, 2013)

Erik! One of my originals and absolutely adorable. I'd be crushed to pieces if he left


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 20, 2013)

Merengue. Is there no results link?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice that _certain villager_s aren't clogging the list.


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Nice that _certain villager_s aren't clogging the list.


Why is it nice? WHT is up with "popular villager hatered". It just seems like some people are really jealous. I can't find any other logical explanation. Why am I not allowed to like my cute and special villagers without recieving your hatered? Do you think I like the fact that I had a hard time hunting down my villagers?! Let us like what we like, how is that your problem?

PS.: Fun fact, I only paid for Avery, Carmen and Drago in _bells_. Less than 6 mil together.


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Flyffel said:


> Why is it nice? WHT is up with "popular villager hatered". It just seems like some people are really jealous. I can't find any other logical explanation. Why am I not allowed to like my cute and special villagers without recieving your hatered? Do you think I like the fact that I had a hard time hunting down my villagers?! Let us like what we like, how is that your problem?
> 
> PS.: Fun fact, I only paid for Avery, Carmen and Drago in _bells_. Less than 6 mil together.



Maybe it's too popular that it annoys him. But really, people have different opinions.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2013)

I voted for Aurora, shes just so adorable!


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 20, 2013)

Tank <3


----------



## Farobi (Oct 20, 2013)

Flyffel said:


> Why is it nice? WHT is up with "popular villager hatered". It just seems like some people are really jealous. I can't find any other logical explanation. Why am I not allowed to like my cute and special villagers without recieving your hatered? Do you think I like the fact that I had a hard time hunting down my villagers?! Let us like what we like, how is that your problem?
> 
> PS.: Fun fact, I only paid for Avery, Carmen and Drago in _bells_. Less than 6 mil together.



I agree. I don't wanna be judged just for liking the "cute characters"


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2013)

Flyffel said:


> Why is it nice? WHT is up with "popular villager hatered". It just seems like some people are really jealous. I can't find any other logical explanation. Why am I not allowed to like my cute and special villagers without recieving your hatered? Do you think I like the fact that I had a hard time hunting down my villagers?! Let us like what we like, how is that your problem?
> 
> PS.: Fun fact, I only paid for Avery, Carmen and Drago in _bells_. Less than 6 mil together.



It's just nice to see other villagers get liked. I'm not hating. Nobody's jealous. It's mostly just people getting tired of seeing the same villagers over and over. Quit being so defensive.



monochrom3 said:


> Maybe it's too popular that it annoys him. But really, people have different opinions.



Yes, this is it. I'm getting bored of seeing the same handful of villagers.


----------



## captainabby (Oct 20, 2013)

I love Bluebear. She's so cute and adorable. I also really like Julian.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 20, 2013)

Lolly :3 she's my baby.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 20, 2013)

if you didnt vote for tammy you guys are all losers. every single of you. tammy is the best villager, everyone can agree. even nintendo said so. all your marshals and julians and rosies can eat dust because tammy is the best. nintendo is backing me up on this. tammy is god. every single villager sucks. tammy is above all. eat my ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lauren (Oct 21, 2013)

Peanut, yay!


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's just nice to see other villagers get liked. I'm not hating. Nobody's jealous. It's mostly just people getting tired of seeing the same villagers over and over. Quit being so defensive.


Your behaviour is annoying. Please quit it. I don't complain about you liking unattractive villagers either. Players who actually have villagers like Marshal etc. are like 2% of all players. You just see them much because you are visiting the "wrong" places and pay too much attention to the costy villagers. If you paid attention to the less "popular" villagers, you would notice they are even more present, just not as one villager but as a whole.

If you can't deal with the fact that people like cute and special villagers _to the point that you have to complain about it_, maybe you should not visit AC forums because those who do like them should not have to put up with the* constant hate* they are recieving. I'm speaking for all people who like "popular villagers" here. I'm not the only one who is tired of that. Some people even _start thinking they are doing something wrong_ when liking "popular" villagers and apologize about it...


----------



## Kumquats (Oct 21, 2013)

Papi


----------



## Puddle (Oct 21, 2013)

Nate DDDDDD


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 21, 2013)

Diana. She is snooty & rude. Just the way I like it. c:


----------



## monochrom3 (Oct 21, 2013)

This topic is slowly rigged.


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 21, 2013)

Beau or Fauna. I love deer villagers, so cute ^u^


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 21, 2013)

I picked Hugh, cause he's so badass.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2013)

Shep, definitely.


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Oct 21, 2013)

Iggy, because out of all the villagers I've ever had, he's my favorite.  ^^  The goat villagers are adorable!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 21, 2013)

Genji c:


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

genji, definitely! :> i think he looks very unique & i love how his voice doesn't seem to match his appearance~


----------



## Zapdos64 (Mar 24, 2014)

CAROLINE!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 24, 2014)

Hopper; The King of Eyebrows!!!


----------



## Aetherinne (Mar 24, 2014)

Rosie. c: She's been my fav since Wild World. <3


----------



## Bearica (Mar 24, 2014)

I voted for Stitches. c:


----------



## Cory (Mar 24, 2014)

Apollo. He is patriotic and awesome!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 24, 2014)

Cory said:


> Apollo. He is patriotic and awesome!



I see you Derpy!


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 24, 2014)

Kidd isn't on there, so I'm just going to say it here.

KIDD.


----------



## Spontida (Mar 24, 2014)

Voted for Puddles.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

diana


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 24, 2014)

Rosie, no question. She'll always be my little peppy BFF.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 24, 2014)

Kabuki... hands down...
I want him in my new town like now. TT^TT


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

Fang <3


----------



## MayorAlex (Mar 24, 2014)

Maple!  She's been in all my ac towns, and shes so sweet!~ ^^


----------



## Le Zooch (Jun 2, 2014)

Cleo. She was only in the Japanese game and _Animal Crossing_, but I still love her! I don't have any idea why she's not on here... Huh.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

Hopper!!!

Hans and Mira take a close 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 2, 2014)

Peanut, Filbert, and hmmm... Molly!


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 2, 2014)

Francine.. I love her so much. She's my queen and the most beautiful villager. She's the sweetest ever c:


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Merengue, she's such an adorable dessert rhino XD Aside from that, she's really nice too.


----------



## Sidewalk (Jun 2, 2014)

Molly


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 2, 2014)

who I voted for is the mystery


----------



## cindamia (Jun 2, 2014)

Flurry has won my heart :3


----------



## MayorAlex (Jun 2, 2014)

Colton is my husband*\(^o^)/*


----------



## mayordan (Jun 2, 2014)

Wendy !!!
she is utterly adorable and shes such a sweetheart <3
i love her pink blush, blue fur, and watermelon scarf !
her house is super cute too jdfkhdfjk shes perfect​


----------



## falloutmaci (Jun 2, 2014)

Elvis. He's was my best friend in WW and it makes me so happy seeing him walk around my town now.


----------



## monk (Jun 2, 2014)

Daisy! we were best friends in ww and now we are best friends again! i love having her in my town


----------

